# Prayers Desperately Needed



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I just found out this morning that a close friend of mine committed suicide yesterday. I'm still knumb and in total shock. Please pray for his family.


----------



## fridayfisher (Aug 6, 2004)

If it was a close friend then we will keep you also in prayer


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Prayers sent for the family, and you. What a tradegy...


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

I'm very sorry to hear that. Prayers sent to his family. CF?


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

prayers sent for the family, and you


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent for you and his family,,,


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

*Prayers:*

Lord we can only imagine the desparation that must be in one's mind and soul to commit this ultimate act of despair. Lord we pray that your mercies be on him, his family and those that cared for him. Lord wrap your comforting arms around those concerned, helping them through this dark time, reassuring them of your love and compassion. Amen.

_Psa 48:14_​​_ For this God is our God for ever and ever: He will be our guide even unto death__._ 
​


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I am very sorry to hear that. Prayers sent for you and your friends family.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your friend. May Jesus be your comfort at this time.

Heavenly Father,

I pray for TXPalerider and for the family of his friend who committed suicide. Lord surround and fill them with your Holy Spirit, who is our Comforter. Flood them with your peace that passes understanding. Give them sweet rest tonight. Bring friends and family to bear up with them under this load, for it will be too heavy to handle alone. Help everyone near to this situation turn their hearts toward you, Lord, for our help comes from you.

Loved ones will ask "Why did he do this?" but there is no sufficient answer. We don't understand the troubled heart that sees no way out. Let no one feel blame or guilt for his last action on earth. He surely wouldn't want that.

Father, use this opportunity to remind us that we are passing through this earthly life. Remind us that you offer each one of us entry into a new life that will never end, and Jesus is the door to that new life.

I pray for these blessings for TXPalerider and for the family of his friend in the precious name of Jesus my Lord. Amen.


----------



## uncleray (May 28, 2005)

Suicide is probably the most painful death for those left behind, wondering why they didn't see it coming. I will pray for all those that knew your friend. 

God, I pray you will comfort them in this hour and help them to see that some things are beyond our understanding. I pray you will guide us all to seek out those in need and help them with your guidance to avoid ever becoming so desperate. I pray you will accept this soul into your presence and provide everlasting peace. In Jesus name. Amen.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Prayers on the way!


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

sorry to hear the news.we'll be praying for you and your freinds family.God's comfort to you all. bud


----------



## baylvr (Jun 28, 2004)

Prayers sent! May God Bless and keep YOU as well! I'm so sorry to hear of your heartbreak!


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear that PR. Will be praying for all, Scrape


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

You and those near to you are in my prayers


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

TX, im so sorry to hear about your friend. my daughters and i have traveled that tragic road. its been almost 10 years now, and just yesterday i was in tears over it. your friend, his family, and you are in my thoughts and prayers! 

God Bless!
trudy


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

You got em...


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Oh Brad, know that I am thinking of you.Precious Heavenly Father, I pray that Brad will be an extension of YOUR vine to this family. We pray that the Lord use you, Brad, as a vessel for HIM,to minister to this mans family. And Dear Lord, we lift up this family to YOU, for peace and understanding. Please give them wisdom and courage that only YOU can give, to overcome and to grow through this situation. And I pray that this young man knew YOU. Thank You Father for being so awesome and thank YOU for your forgiveness. Touch everyone today in a special way.AMEN


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Hang tough TPR, prayers in route. I know what you are going through.


----------



## biki1121 (Jul 3, 2005)

Added to my prayer list.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Thank you all for your prayers. We had the funeral yesterday. While funerals are always tough, I asked the Lord for peace in my struggle with the situation/circumstances, and he has provided it to me. Although, I'm sure gonna miss my friend.

Please keep his family in your prayers.

God Bless all of you.


----------

